# Daily Meal



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

What do you offer as the daily meal for your pets?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My dogs all eat their normal kibble and I will usually give them a treat or a Greenie throughout the day.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I feed twice daily and rotate as much as I can (2 of my 4 dogs have very touchy tummies!). These are the things I feed that keep tummies happy:

Kibble:
Fromm 4-Star (grain free only)
Petguard (Lifespan formula only)
I also like Tuscan Natural Simply Pure line but I can't get it my area and no one ships it for free.  

Homecooked: Crock pot meals (per Monica Segals' booklet "Enhancing Commercial Diets" {as a topper only} and Dr Greg's Dog Dish Diet book{as a complete meal or topper})

RMBs: Generally chicken pieces for dental health

Canned: Kirkland Cuts In Gravy, Newman's Own, Fromm Gold or Shredded

Dehydrated Raw: The Honest Kitchen, plan on trying Grandma Lucy's as well. Have done on it's own as complete meal and as a topper

I've tried LOTS of things and these are the items that my dogs do best on currently.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I feed twice daily and rotate as much as I can (2 of my 4 dogs have very touchy tummies!). These are the things I feed that keep tummies happy:
> 
> Kibble:
> Fromm 4-Star (grain free only)
> ...



I've never really been one much for giving my dogs canned food. I have only given it to them every once in a while as a treat. Do your dogs eat just canned food or do they eat some of the kibble as well?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Typically I use it as a topper in the ratio of 75% kibble to 25% canned although I just finished up two weeks
Straight of canned only and they did mostly ok. Didn't like the results of all newmans own cans as they had tummy issues (but it's ok as a topper). Kirkland cuts in gravy worked out surprisingly well!

I actually prefer this: 75% kibble and the rest the honest kitchen. So my pwd gets 3/4 cup dry plus atablespoon dry honest kitchen. Then 1/8 cup warm water. Mixes really well with kibble, no smelly cans and I feel like I'm really enhancing their diets this way. Never have been able to plop down a bowl of plain kibble...


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I free feed kibble and "serve" a dinner meal. The "dinner" could be a boiled meat and broth mixed with the kibble, canned food (alone or as a topper), premade raw, grilled meat (alone or topper), raw meat and bones, dehydrated/freezed dried raw or meat roll. And the occasional "junk food" meal thrown in for funsies. Right now the kibbles are Authority lamb and rice (they're not thrilled with this one), Zero Grain, and Simply Nourish. Canned is Fromm, Evanger's (not thrilled with this one, much too "greasy"), Trippet (when I can get it), or Green Cow. Premade: Nature's Variety Instinct (lamb or venison), dehydrated/freezed dried: Primal (lamb) or Grandma Lucy's (lamb or duck, duck, goose), The raw is usually chicken parts or beef ribs or pork "riblets", boiled meat:ground beef/chicken breast, grilled:beef, Meat roll: Pet Botanics.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ginger: the Honest Kitchen for breakfast, kibble with canned for dinner
Gemma: canned for both meals
Boone: kibble for both meals


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

A nutritious, balanced diet is essential to keeping your dog healthy. Learn what you should be feeding your dog at every stage of its life....


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I feed twice daily and rotate as much as I can (2 of my 4 dogs have very touchy tummies!). These are the things I feed that keep tummies happy:
> 
> Kibble:
> Fromm 4-Star (grain free only)
> ...




Thanks! I will follow the diet which you provide to your pets.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

rogerharris said:


> Thanks! I will follow the diet which you provide to your pets.


I'm absolutely fine with that, just remember to listen to your dog. If he doesn't tolerate a certain food, it's ok to eliminate that and try something else. I've had very good success with my dogs with the foods I listed.


----------



## TB12 (Feb 21, 2013)

A cup of Dr Tims in the am & pm. Frozen green beans, apples, & an occasional all natural biscuit in between. Its usually either/or, not all.


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I'm absolutely fine with that, just remember to listen to your dog. If he doesn't tolerate a certain food, it's ok to eliminate that and try something else. I've had very good success with my dogs with the foods I listed.


As an addition to the above, listening to your dog is vitally important when adding any human food to your dogs bowl. Even foods that are known to be safe, you need to proceed with a certain amount of caution. Introduce new foods slowly and they should not present a problem. And has been said, if your dog doesn't tolerate it, you haven't gone over the top with the new food and you can move on to something else.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs eat raw steak and other raw meats. They eat a variety of proteins (all raw). Venison, beef, chicken, rabbit, quail, llama...they eat once a day.

For treats I dehydrate lung which dries very nicely.

No artficial colors or preservatives. Not processed. All natural.


----------

